# Worm castings for gardeners



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just found a source for worm castings now that far from the city. It's right at Eglinton and Laird. Not sure if $5 for 80lb bag is a good deal.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/grd/1764346497.html



> ORGANIC SOIL WORM CASTINGS - $5 (45 RESEARCH ROAD)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2010-05-28, 3:52PM EDT
> ...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That is incredibly cheap -- either it's an awesome deal or there's some catch. . .


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well the pricing seems good to me and I've been in that area before. If they have some wearhouse with lots of large worm bins on rotations I can see that 80lbs being a reality after seeing the Dirty Jobs episode with Mike Rowe on the tele. 

They probably got 1 billion worms in there or something where they can process a LOT of food scrapes to produce 80lb bags. I may swing by and check it out if I'm in the area. I like that alternative to help keep the waste down in the land fills. Not to mention the red wiggler worms can eat up to thier body weigh per day.    Assuming they have a large scale worm factory in there. With the way the movement is going now a days I'm seeing more and more people wanting to grow thier own organic foods and take more control over the food they intake.


----------



## billdimas (Aug 9, 2010)

*Select Bait Inc*

Select Bait Inc is a wholeslae bait business

we produce and sell 100+ Million worms a year

Every four to six weeks our worms are turned over and fed a new load of peat moss, the discarded soil in the boxes is the worm castings we produce.

We produce and sell thousands of bags each season. Dew worm worm castings are the best possible castings you could use for gardens, grass, and vegetables.

80 Lb Bag

100% WORM CASTINGS


----------

